# Anna Kournikova - Sonnen "oben ohne" (9x)



## Fr33chen (22 Jan. 2007)

Wieder einmal unsere wunderschöne Tennisspielerin...oder auch nicht!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
Die ganze Sache ist etwas umstritten, darum letzteres Bild:



​
Die meisten Quellen, wo ich die Bilder gefunden habe, schreibt nix dazu.
Einige andere sagen, dass sei definitiv Anna, wer anderes behauptet liegt falsch und wieder
andere sagen: Nein, defintiv NICHT Anna. Ich kann´s nicht sagen, einerseits passt es nicht, andererseits ist die Ähnlichkeit doch da.

Entscheidet euch also  (Und nein, ich weiß die Antwort nicht, die weiß wohl keiner außer Anna selbst...)

mfg
Fr33chen


----------



## mrb (22 Jan. 2007)

ich denke nicht, dass sie das ist


----------



## Diddi (22 Jan. 2007)

auf kein fall is sies


----------



## icks-Tina (23 Jan. 2007)

keine Ahnung ...sie darf sich trotzdem mal bei mir "Vorstellen"....hehe.....Dankeschön


----------



## truscrap (23 Jan. 2007)

*nö*

ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie das ist

star bilder


----------



## karzel (23 Jan. 2007)

was heisst glauben...man muss blind sein um das nicht zu wissen....................................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rise (23 Jan. 2007)

ANNA???LOL....soll das ein witz sein


----------



## markforfun (23 Jan. 2007)

Im Leben nicht! Die Nase, Ohren und Lippen stimmen definitiv nicht überein.


----------



## Fr33chen (25 Jan. 2007)

*Threat raufhol*

Also alle einig? Das ist NICHT Anna, sagen die celebboard.net-User!

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.
Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da...

mfg


----------



## rise (25 Jan. 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.
> Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist da...
> mfg



Da muss ich dir zum ersten Mal komplett wiedersprechen....es ist überhauot keine Ähnlichkeit vorhanden!


----------



## illidan (25 Jan. 2007)

Also sich sage auch definitiv nein!

Zum einen, weil man doch recht deutlich sieht, dass das nicht Anna ist. Auch wenn eine gweisse Ähnlichkeit vorliegt.

Und zum anderen, würde ein riesen großer hype um diese Bilder sein, wenn dass wirklich Anna ist!

Trotzdem finde ich die Bilder von der unbekannten Schönheit sehr gut!

Deshalb Danke dir!

gruß zer0


----------



## kpnemo (26 Jan. 2007)

Klar ist das Anna, und ich sehe übrigens aus wie Brad Pitt.
Hey "Fr33chen" wann warst den leztens beim Augenarzt? 
Wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## markforfun (27 Jan. 2007)

Genau, dann muß ich mich wohl auch als George Clooney Double outen. Mal sehen wann die 11 zusammen sind...


----------



## budget (29 Jan. 2007)

Da ist eine Ähnlichkeit: beide haben den gleichen Schneider!


----------



## rroberto (31 Jan. 2007)

no....no....no....ist sie nicht...sicher


----------



## melone22 (10 März 2007)

ich denke schon das sie das ist! habt ihr euch mal stars ungeschminkt angesehen? das sind 2 verschiedene menschen.....


----------



## mko (11 März 2007)

ist zwar ein leckeres Mädel, aber leider nicht die Anna


----------



## teufel 60 (27 Juli 2011)

wer meint das die dar die kurnikova ist der braucht eine brilleecht so muß jetzt weiter:mussweg: :devil:


----------



## hansdampf76 (27 Juli 2011)

"Penthouse" darf nicht ausgeliefert werden: Sind Oben-ohne-Fotos von Anna Kournikova? | RP ONLINE


----------



## hansdampf76 (27 Juli 2011)

das ist ein echtes Bild von ihr

http://members.fortunecity.com/spaceshuttles/anna/anna132.jpg


----------



## Punisher (27 Juli 2011)

das ist sie leider nicht


----------

